# CBT tapes



## 5064 (Jun 24, 2001)

Hi, I was just readin about Mike's tapes on his website and I have a few questions I am hoping someone can answer. I have IBS-C. My doctor diagnosed me with IBS and colonic inertia. He said the muscles in my colon are weak and do not push everthing down the way they should. He said my abdomen is normal but my bowels are abnormal. Do the tapes help for constipation or is it only for diarrhea? I also have a problem with gas and bloating. Because of this when I am in social situations my anxiety takes over and I will become even more gassy. Will these tapes help? Thank you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi C7, the tapes are actually hypnotherapy and have helped people here with constipation. They will also help with Bloating and Anxiety as they help with the big picture in IBS. However, we can not say here it will cure you or work for sure, but there are pretty good odds it will help and it may work better for you on some symptoms then others, but like I say it targets the IBS as a whole condition which not many treatments other then CBT perhaps do, actually none do, most treatments target one symptom.The C problem is tougher then d and it depends somewhat on your individual physical problem, but this has been shown to help C.So yes you have a good shot at it with the tapes.I do however want to post some other things for you to read. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm http://www.ibshypnosis.com/ The last one is Prevention Magazine: Hypnosis a break-through treatment for IBS. I posted the two before it because, frankly they have come further in showing its effectiveness and some of the ways it works for IBS. http://www.healthyideas.com/healing/living/980825.lvg4.html If you have anymore questions let us know. I would also read around the forum here as there is a ton of info. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

